# 1955 Schwinn Black phantom?



## chiller662 (May 5, 2022)

I am looking at what supposedly is a Schwinn Black Phantom to buy but the numbers only comes up with a 1955 Schwinn and when I look at the crossover i did not see any with the prefix letter T for 55 . If anyone could give me a hand with some info let me know also what is a fair price for it as far as I can tell it says T55503


Ok apparently I am blind it is Oct 1955 Schwinn 
Next question is in the shape it is in is $500 a fair price ?


----------



## tacochris (May 5, 2022)

500 is decent.  Rear hub is incorrect but probably a replacement.  Decent patina original-ish boy.


----------



## chiller662 (May 5, 2022)

I was actually thinking a little less than the $500 only due to the to the overall condition .


----------



## MantonSmith (May 6, 2022)

I think it's pretty cool that that Phantom is so close to the serial number on my October 55 Phantom.


----------



## chiller662 (May 6, 2022)

MantonSmith said:


> I think it's pretty cool that that Phantom is so close to the serial number on my October 55 Phantom.





Nice


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 6, 2022)

I like it … BFG badged too … Negotiate ….That’s half the fun … If you like it go get it !!!!
👍🇺🇸


----------



## chiller662 (May 6, 2022)

Junkman Bob said:


> I like it … BFG badged too … Negotiate ….That’s half the fun … If you like it go get it !!!!
> 👍🇺🇸



I did and I'm heading up to get it tomorrow I will probably need some parts for it soon lol


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> I did and I'm heading up to get it tomorrow I will probably need some parts for it soon lol



Hit me up if you have questions.  Ive got 5 of em and ive learned ALOT about the subtle differences and changes that might help you in a parts hunt.


----------



## chiller662 (May 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Hit me up if you have questions.  Ive got 5 of em and ive learned ALOT about the subtle differences and changes that might help you in a parts hunt.



Do you happen to know if the headlight cover on the fender is steel or like pot metal and or aluminum . I only ask due to the one on this bike having a hole . If it's steel or aluminum I can weld it


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

Do you happen to know if the headlight cover on the fender is steel or like pot metal and or aluminum . I only ask due to the one on this bike having a hole . If it's steel or aluminum I can weld it
Its pot-metal pretty much and super brittle over time.  You can always JB weld from the inside if need be. 
Those are always broken or cracked.


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Do you happen to know if the headlight cover on the fender is steel or like pot metal and or aluminum . I only ask due to the one on this bike having a hole . If it's steel or aluminum I can weld it



Its pot-metal pretty much and super brittle over time.  You can always JB weld from the inside if need be.
Those are always broken or cracked.


----------



## chiller662 (May 6, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Its pot-metal pretty much and super brittle over time.  You can always JB weld from the inside if need be.
> Those are always broken or cracked.



Ah ok it looked like someone took a pop shot with a pellet gun through it and yes I see the rust on the inside I figure I have like a 30.percwnt chance that there is anything left inside the housing with the rust scaling


----------



## tacochris (May 6, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Ah ok it looked like someone took a pop shot with a pellet gun through it and yes I see the rust on the inside I figure I have like a 30.percwnt chance that there is anything left inside the housing with the rust scalingView attachment 1621086



The light housing bases rust out pretty bad but your fenders look pretty good overall.  
Just keep your eyes open, the housings come up often and they are readily available repop on ebay.


----------



## chiller662 (May 7, 2022)

tacochris said:


> The light housing bases rust out pretty bad but your fenders look pretty good overall.
> Just keep your eyes open, the housings come up often and they are readily available repop on ebay.



Did you have your seat recovered or just get a newer replacement and hold onto the oem seat


----------



## tacochris (May 7, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Did you have your seat recovered or just get a newer replacement and hold onto the oem seat



I dont recover...just doesnt bother me too much and phantom seats use rivets to recover so its something i havent learned yet.  The pans are pretty confortable to me as they are.


----------



## chiller662 (May 10, 2022)

Do you know if the fenders are cheap polished stainless or chromed steel by any chance the ones on my Roadmasters we're chromed but from what I read online Schwinn used stainless as well on some models


----------



## Oilit (May 10, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Do you know if the fenders are cheap polished stainless or chromed steel by any chance the ones on my Roadmasters we're chromed but from what I read online Schwinn used stainless as well on some models



Schwinn used stainless fenders on the Corvette and Jaguar middleweights and some of the lightweights, as far as I know the Phantom fenders were chromed.


----------



## chiller662 (May 10, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Schwinn used stainless fenders on the Corvette and Jaguar middleweights and some of the lightweights, as far as I know the Phantom fenders were chromed.



Damn if they were stainless I was going to sand and polish them


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2022)

The headlight covers are prone to battery acid damage which causes the holes. Both the tray and cover are reproduced as well as the lens. Fenders are chrome plated steel. You can find brand new repos or even some slightly crusty repos if you shop around. @rustjunkie @bobcycles or @STRADALITE can recover your saddle and even age it a bit. Phantom are easy but in the end you may have more in it than if you just bought a decent, complete, bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (May 10, 2022)

Having a BFG badge is appropriate with a late 55 date because, 55 is the year of Schwinn's 'New Style' springer. Yours has 'Old Style' and many Black Phantoms plus other models that were sold or distributed to other than Schwinn outlets or catalogs that were not Schwinn badge got their discontinued stock.  Actually, there's Both, Schwinn badged and other than yet by late 1955 then, given that typically your bike would not have been built for a few months it was probably sold in 1956. 

That might seem like a bad thing back then; Not having the newest best version but today it's good B/C There's no repop front fenders for the newest 1955-59 Phantoms. All of the repop 1995 Phantoms are based on the 52's and they'll fit on yours while the 1990's Schwinn Deluxe versions are based on 55 'New Style' springer and front fender that is narrower and came with plastic screw-on fender light housing with no light bucket. So, while it may seem redundant, it's good to know. Not just that but, in the repop arena, during 95-2002 Schwinn made special wide front and rear fenders to fit  the 'Old Style' Phantom frame and springer on the Cruiser Deluxe with Nexis 7 (not to be confused with Schwinn's 'Deluxe 7' that has narrower fenders) but while it's properly wide, the front fender has no light bucket, only a black or red plastic screw-on fender.


----------



## chiller662 (May 15, 2022)

MantonSmith said:


> I think it's pretty cool that that Phantom is so close to the serial number on my October 55 Phantom. View attachment 1621001



Hey Manton what coaster brake does yours have?


----------



## spoker (May 15, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Having a BFG badge is appropriate with a late 55 date because, 55 is the year of Schwinn's 'New Style' springer. Yours has 'Old Style' and many Black Phantoms plus other models that were sold or distributed to other than Schwinn outlets or catalogs that were not Schwinn badge got their discontinued stock.  Actually, there's Both, Schwinn badged and other than yet by late 1955 then, given that typically your bike would not have been built for a few months it was probably sold in 1956.
> 
> That might seem like a bad thing back then; Not having the newest best version but today it's good B/C There's no repop front fenders for the newest 1955-59 Phantoms. All of the repop 1995 Phantoms are based on the 52's and they'll fit on yours while the 1990's Schwinn Deluxe versions are based on 55 'New Style' springer and front fender that is narrower and came with plastic screw-on fender light housing with no light bucket. So, while it may seem redundant, it's good to know. Not just that but, in the repop arena, during 95-2002 Schwinn made special wide front and rear fenders to fit  the 'Old Style' Phantom frame and springer on the Cruiser Deluxe with Nexis 7 (not to be confused with Schwinn's 'Deluxe 7' that has narrower fenders) but while it's properly wide, the front fender has no light bucket, only a black or red plastic screw-on fender.



the repop fenders are basically the same as the eariy ons on apearance and headlight,the mouning under the fork is diff because of the old and new angle of the fork legs,the newer crusiers came with the more narrow fenders and self contained plastic headlight,those fenders and headlight didnt exist in 1955,i think if you wanted a locking for in 55 you got the old style springer


----------



## MantonSmith (May 15, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Hey Manton what coaster brake does yours have?



New Departure


----------



## chiller662 (May 15, 2022)

MantonSmith said:


> New Departure
> 
> View attachment 1627126



Ok thankyou I'm dealing with a guy for the fenders and he has a hub but I didn't know if it was originally a new departure or a Bendix


----------



## chiller662 (May 25, 2022)

Does anyone know what the bulb number is for the fender light I tried to look it up but didn't see anything. I would assume it is a 47 I was looking to switch in an led to make it brighter . I rebuilt the switch and resoldered the cloth wires but this thing is dull . Also my ground is good


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 25, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Does anyone know what the bulb number is for the fender light I tried to look it up but didn't see anything. I would assume it is a 47 I was looking to switch in an led to make it brighter . I rebuilt the switch and resoldered the cloth wires but this thing is dull . Also my ground is good View attachment 1633457



To be honest I do not think these were ever intended to really light your way. More so it was a marker light for others to see you.


----------



## chiller662 (May 25, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> To be honest I do not think these were ever intended to really light your way. More so it was a marker light for others to see you.



You are correct I was more or less trying to get a bit more light for when I get done work late and want to ride down to the park aside from strapping my flash light to the fender lol


----------

